# funny listin on realtor.com



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

> *Property Details*
> 
> Motor home on 5 acres in East Alcorn county. Very remote location. Make a good hideout for bank robbers. Some timber value. To see this one Kall Keith @--------------


Any takers? Only 15k. LOL


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

If someone tries using the motor home 

as the get-away vehicle,

there may be a problem . . .


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

That is funny. I have seen a listing boasting on a "fancy eating room" once, and on a fixer upper "you will be using using all of your skills" on a listing with pictures of a trailer that was let go for quite some time.


----------

